# 291 LCT Engine Electric Start issue



## Carphunter (Feb 2, 2019)

Have read some of the other threads about getting these things out (what a p.i.t.a). When I pulled off the fuel shut off plastic knob, the pot-metal post it mounts on broke in half. 


Anyway... my starter would scream as it spun... but wouldn't engage. made a nice horrible noise when it stopped spinning too.


So… after it finally warmed up here... I stripped off all the shrouds and got the starter off. 


what I need to figure out since I haven't worked on one of these before... can I remove the two Philips-head screws to take off the metal end that enshrouds the shaft/gear assembly without the whole thing flying apart?


I would guess that whatever the reason it wouldn't engage is it's not throwing the gear out correctly?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Take a look at this video, it will give you some insight about the workings of the starter.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

This will show the inner workings of the starter.


----------



## Carphunter (Feb 2, 2019)

THanks... I had seen those vids (or ones like them). was trying to find one, though, where the gear and shaft assembly are enclosed in a metal shroud like mine.

I started to pull the philips head screws...but of course one is seized and they are cheap and prone to strip... so i have it soaking with some penetrating stuff.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The problem your probably having is the shaft the gear slides on needs cleaning and lube. lube it with WD40 and plug it in and turn it on/off a few times and see if the gets it sliding on the shaft. I see this all the time. After you get it working, you can put a mall amount of grease on the shaft. The shaft gets corroded from lack of use.


----------



## Carphunter (Feb 2, 2019)

that's my thought...but when i moved the shaft and the gear by hand... it seemed to move pretty freely.
is it ok to plug the thing in and fire the starter without it on the engine? do i have to worry about me being the ground...or anything else?

btw... probably gonna slot one of the phillips head screws... **** thing is seized.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

That is a gear reduction starter as the starter gear is not inline with the electric motor shaft

There are a pair of gears inside the starter nose that might be stripped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Use a hand impact to remove the 3 philips screws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

If you can hold the drive pinion in place and it just grinds throw it in the recycler so it can go back to china. They don't make parts for them. And yes that design of mounting behind the flywheel is extremely ignorant. Those pot metal fuel shut-offs break constantly and most of them don't even do anything as the petcock seals fail. LCT.....yuk.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Carphunter said:


> is it ok to plug the thing in and fire the starter without it on the engine? do i have to worry about me being the ground...or anything else?.



In the video, donnyboy has the starter off the machine, secures the starter, plugs it in, and presses the starter button to test.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

I am watching this thread for ideas. My two year old electric starter looks exactly like this and will not engage. I know it is still under warranty but if it is a quick fix I will just fix it and keep using it. If not I will need to take the machine to dealer when spring gets here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Carphunter said:


> is it ok to plug the thing in and fire the starter without it on the engine?


I don't know how true it is (varies by starter?) but I've read/heard that the torque from starting can rip it out of your hands. Perhaps someone who has actually done that (I have not) will know better. Maybe that's why Donyboy anchored it to the bench.

At the very least, wear leather gloves....:surprise:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

WVguy said:


> I don't know how true it is (varies by starter?) but I've read/heard that the torque from starting can rip it out of your hands. Perhaps someone who has actually done that (I have not) will know better. Maybe that's why Donyboy anchored it to the bench.
> 
> At the very least, wear leather gloves....:surprise:


I do it all the time and it won't rip out of your hands.


----------



## Dennis of Douglas (Feb 13, 2021)

Carphunter said:


> Have read some of the other threads about getting these things out (what a p.i.t.a). When I pulled off the fuel shut off plastic knob, the pot-metal post it mounts on broke in half.
> 
> 
> Anyway... my starter would scream as it spun... but wouldn't engage. made a nice horrible noise when it stopped spinning too.
> ...


----------

